# Animal clothes hangers



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

For those of you who cannot draw.
https://www.thewinfieldcollection.c...s_Hanger_Pattern/Toy-Games-Woodcraft-Patterns


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cute! Saved it to Bookmarks. The wife is into all kinds of crafty stuff.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

They're nice, but how do you get the kids to actually USE them? My daughters share a coat closet, purple hangers on one side, green on the other. All the coats..... on the floor beneath them! They've been doing it that way for years


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

kp91 said:


> They're nice, but how do you get the kids to actually USE them? My daughters share a coat closet, purple hangers on one side, green on the other. All the coats..... on the floor beneath them! They've been doing it that way for years


I wouldn't hang a coat on a clothes hanger either. However, I am designing a 100% wood coat tree - not hooks on the wall, some people call a 'coat tree'. Will use a 4' long 4X4, with custom wooden (plywood) hooks, custom legs and feet. Take the coat off, hang it on a hook, simple.


----------

